# Strikes in Spain



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

In case anyone is flying to Spain over the next few days, please check with your airline as Spanish air space has been closed since yesterday. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, Maiden 

BBC News - Spain flights paralysed over controllers' walkout


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...christmas-strike-threat-spanish-airports.html

Here's the conversation from the Spanish forum LOL - great innit!!!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

jojo said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...christmas-strike-threat-spanish-airports.html
> 
> Here's the conversation from the Spanish forum LOL - great innit!!!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


The military are taking over control of air space for security reasons but still no flights in or out of Spain. 

Also, the pilots' trade union were in talks and threatening strike over Christmas, as were other airport workers. 

I posted this here because there are a few of us planning to fly from Egypt to Spain in December. Actually I think Maiden was meant to be flying today


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

aykalam said:


> The military are taking over control of air space for security reasons but still no flights in or out of Spain.
> 
> Also, the pilots' trade union were in talks and threatening strike over Christmas, as were other airport workers.
> 
> I posted this here because there are a few of us planning to fly from Egypt to Spain in December. Actually I think Maiden was meant to be flying today



Yes, poor Maiden! My husband is stuck in Spain and needed to go to the UK for work two days ago. Things are not good so the word needs to be spread!

Jo xxx


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

And of course Egypt is living up to it's usual head in sand stance... there is nothing on Cairo airport site... in fact it's says my flight will be on time...


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> And of course Egypt is living up to it's usual head in sand stance... there is nothing on Cairo airport site... in fact it's says my flight will be on time...


If you are flying with Iberia try this

https://www.iberia.com/OneToOne/v3/oficinasContacts.do


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Rumour has it that Maiden has a flight and is on her way to Spain?????? 

Jo xxx


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Flights may be delayed but Spanish air space now open 

BBC News - Striking Spain air traffic controllers return to work

lane:


----------

